

VMware Disables Inter VM Transparent Page Sharing (TPS) for Security Reasons - zaffa11
http://www.vcloudnine.de/vmware-disables-inter-vm-transparent-page-sharing-tps-for-security-reasons/

======
zaffa11
Academic research mentioned in the VMware KB:

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/248.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/248.pdf)
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/435.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2014/435.pdf)

